
Ask HN: Successful companies that white label their product? - wj
I&#x27;m trying to think of a successful company that got to where it is by white labeling their software. Anybody know of any examples?<p>Obviously because of the white labeling it is harder to know who is behind the software.
======
nickfromseattle
It's a lot more common than you think. Look for companies that have a partner
or reseller programs, often times white labeling is an option.

A couple of examples:

[1] Dell - [https://partnerdirect.dell.com/sites/channel/en-
us/documents...](https://partnerdirect.dell.com/sites/channel/en-
us/documents/brochure-cloudrunner-us.pdf)

[2] Rackspace - [https://www.rackspace.com/en-us/email-
resellers](https://www.rackspace.com/en-us/email-resellers)

[3] IBM
[https://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/35592.wss](https://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/35592.wss)

If you are interested in finding more companies that white label, check out
CRN.com - [http://www.crn.com/search-
results?searchterm=%22white+label%...](http://www.crn.com/search-
results?searchterm=%22white+label%22&x=0&y=0)

------
gonyea
TrueCar white labels their site with various car buying programs.

They would've gone out of business years ago if it weren't for their white
label program. It took a few years for their main site to make more money than
the white-label versions.

